# Help finding good trre trimmer



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

I was reading the other thread on this subject but it appears it got a little out of control. My biz is in central mo. est. for 12 years. lost 2 good trimmers last year, 1 back to the big house and 1 to line clearance, union work - lots of bennies. I have 1 good trimmer now, he is mexican though, communication is a problem, kinda hard to explain specific trims and such as we head into fall trimming and such. Im working my ass off trying to keep debris on ground and keep up with bids. I have run ads what a joke. Any thoughts thanks


----------



## treesquirrel (Aug 15, 2010)

colt044 said:


> I was reading the other thread on this subject but it appears it got a little out of control. My biz is in central mo. est. for 12 years. lost 2 good trimmers last year, 1 back to the big house and 1 to line clearance, union work - lots of bennies. I have 1 good trimmer now, he is mexican though, communication is a problem, kinda hard to explain specific trims and such as we head into fall trimming and such. Im working my ass off trying to keep debris on ground and keep up with bids. I have run ads what a joke. Any thoughts thanks



To be honest a good way to find a good climber/trimmer is by their reputation with other tree services and then steal them away with a better offer. Not very nice, but it works for a colleague of mine. I fill in for his climber or to help out when he needs me as a contractor and he found his guy on a municipal payroll in a local town where his talents were being wasted. This fella is impressive, has 20 plus years working in trees and he has taught me a few things. I like it when they recruit me for a stint and I am working side by side with him.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

Kinda hard to do that around here as there is alot of hacks that dont know how to properly care for trees. I would probably be ok if I could just hire someone to help get through fall trimming. But I really need a good man for the future of this business.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

Kinda got spoiled with my last guy, stayed with me for 5 years- bucket operator - climber- quality work. he was getting older though and went to line clearance, less work and lots of bennies, cant really blame him.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

The only way I have had success in the past is to train from the ground up, but that takes time. Isnt there any GOOD tree trimmers out ther needing a good job or do they all do gravy line clearance or self employed.


----------



## lxt (Aug 15, 2010)

colt044 said:


> The only way I have had success in the past is to train from the ground up, but that takes time. Isnt there any GOOD tree trimmers out ther needing a good job or do they all do gravy line clearance or self employed.




Thats it in a nutshell....either they are running their own biz or.... they are returning to line work, lets face it...residential is a body killer!!

If you dont have the toys to make it easy or in my situation: I am usually in some tight, restricted postage stamp yard with some big ugly thing hanging over their house.....mostly all manual/hand work, this is where the $$$$ is & im one of the only guys around that take on these jobs...they pay well...But man the body takes a beating.

all the easy stuff is taken by the grass cutters, landscapers or other non-talented tree services. So, to find a good climber/operator is a chore in deed!


good luck!

LXT.................


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 15, 2010)

colt044 said:


> The only way I have had success in the past is to train from the ground up, but that takes time. Isnt there any GOOD tree trimmers out ther needing a good job or do they all do gravy line clearance or self employed.



Around my immediate area, there are very few private guys that can compete with the pay/steady work that the line clearance jobs provide.

I know quite a few guys that work for the line clearing companies. They might hate it mostly, but when you have a wife and kids depending on you.. well, it is what it is.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 15, 2010)

lxt said:


> Thats it in a nutshell....either they are running their own biz or.... they are returning to line work, lets face it...residential is a body killer!!
> 
> If you dont have the toys to make it easy or in my situation: I am usually in some tight, restricted postage stamp yard with some big ugly thing hanging over their house.....mostly all manual/hand work, this is where the $$$$ is & im one of the only guys around that take on these jobs...they pay well...But man the body takes a beating.
> 
> ...



I wanna live in one of these areas where "I'm one of the only guys around that can take on these jobs"! That must be one sweet gig right there!

Hell, around here, a lot of these guys suck by my standards, but they can still get a tree down at least..


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am finding this out indeed. Last year I was full time selling work and keeping up on equipment- both a job in itself-. I do have a lot of toys to make job easier as in bobcat/grapple, dump trailer/ mini skids with grapple/ chippers/ bucket truck. to the point now though someone could sell full time and run 2-3 crews 6 months out of the year, but if that someone isnt out there Ill lose a lot of work or do as im doing uggh!


----------



## lxt (Aug 15, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I wanna live in one of these areas where "I'm one of the only guys around that can take on these jobs"! That must be one sweet gig right there!
> 
> Hell, around here, a lot of these guys suck by my standards, but they can still get a tree down at least..





Dont get me wrong there are guys who can do it...BUT they avoid it like the plague, everyone wants the jobs where the wood stays, their bucket truck can perch right by the tree and the brush falls into the chipper, LOL

My team & I are usually burnt out by thursday, LOl..... the risks involved, the picky home owners, etc.. I actually have been raising my prices...and Im still getting work...I am very blessed & thankful! 

I just wish we could land some easy work.....like a 50ft thin out or some elevation/trim back jobs............instead of the 80-100ft silver maple, pinoak, spruce tree(s) removal that are 5ft from the house, hang past the other side of the house & have a full blown landscape, water feature, trellis, deck, fence or other obstacle under them!! just to name a few!!

oh well............cant complain, as long as the checks are good, everyones safe & we can have fun....but not necessarily in that order! LOL



LXT..............


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

Dont get me wrong I really do like doing this work however I can only do so much. I love going out and bustin out 3 or 4 removals. But then I dont really enjoy having to go get all cleaned up with baby wipes and changing my threads so I dont smell like an old rotten red oak and driving around bidding til dark- every day. Not bad now but fall trimming takes alot more time on job. I definitely thank god for the work. I guess im back to training, Im pretty good at that too. lol


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 15, 2010)

lxt said:


> Dont get me wrong there are guys who can do it...BUT they avoid it like the plague, everyone wants the jobs where the wood stays, their bucket truck can perch right by the tree and the brush falls into the chipper, LOL
> 
> My team & I are usually burnt out by thursday, LOl..... the risks involved, the picky home owners, etc.. I actually have been raising my prices...and Im still getting work...I am very blessed & thankful!
> 
> ...



Well, just keep an extra man suit behind the seat then.. just in case.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

right


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 15, 2010)

colt044 said:


> Dont get me wrong I really do like doing this work however I can only do so much. I love going out and bustin out 3 or 4 removals. But then I dont really enjoy having to go get all cleaned up with baby wipes and changing my threads so I dont smell like an old rotten red oak and driving around bidding til dark- every day. Not bad now but fall trimming takes alot more time on job. I definitely thank god for the work. I guess im back to training, Im pretty good at that too. lol



I think you might be better off training a new guy. It sounds like you've gotten pretty damn far in the biz, so I imagine you know whats up. It sucks, but it is what it is. Thats not to say that you might not get lucky and find someone up to snuff though. 

I havent gotten steady enough with work yet, where I could offer full time, year round work for a skilled climber/whatever else. I am forced to deal with the regular run of the mill, junker ground dogs mostly. I do most all the technical work myself though, so the quality is still there at least.


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 15, 2010)

colt044 said:


> The only way I have had success in the past is to train from the ground up, but that takes time. Isnt there any GOOD tree trimmers out ther needing a good job or do they all do gravy line clearance or self employed.



Not all us us do line clearance or are self employed-i just want to climb without the headaches of equipment payments, or customers, or employees. But the thing is, since my employer wants to keep me, he takes very good care of me. This is a lot of the problems i see around here about companies looking for "good" climbers. They want someone good, but they don't want to pay him. Around here, you won't find a high caliber climber without paying him over 30 an hour with full benefits. Are you willing to make that sacrifice? Most companies aren't, so end up with the 15 an hour caliber climbers.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quality keeps you busy, but not every worker is too concerned about It, Its a constant push.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

I wouldnt have a problem with paying someone that kind of money If he can actually run a crew effectively as i do on a daily basis and get the production needed. thats the problem I have found with training is not only do I have to train to safely do this work but i also have to train a leader. Thats difficult.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 15, 2010)

I appreciate you guys' responses!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 15, 2010)

:cheers


tree MDS said:


> Well, just keep an extra man suit behind the seat then.. just in case.



Jeff


----------



## tree md (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm subbing for a service at the moment on a tree that two other local guys turned down. The service I am subbing for is scared of the tree. First time I have subbed for anyone in ten years. I still do my own thing with my own guys and my own equipment. 

Money talks. They paid my asking price. If I can climb one without me being liable or having to haul the debris then it's worth my while to just climb it for what I would like to net on the job if it were my own.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 15, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Not all us us do line clearance or are self employed-i just want to climb without the headaches of equipment payments, or customers, or employees. But the thing is, since my employer wants to keep me, he takes very good care of me. This is a lot of the problems i see around here about companies looking for "good" climbers. They want someone good, but they don't want to pay him. Around here, you won't find a high caliber climber without paying him over 30 an hour with full benefits. Are you willing to make that sacrifice? Most companies aren't, so end up with the 15 an hour caliber climbers.



Glad to see you're back, beo, good insight.


----------



## tree md (Aug 16, 2010)

X2


----------



## colt044 (Aug 16, 2010)

Right on, wish all a safe profitable week!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 16, 2010)

colt044 said:


> I was reading the other thread on this subject but it appears it got a little out of control. I have run ads what a joke.


 That was my thread, it did get off topic, that happens often, no worry's!
You sound like my twin!, we share the same grief, all the good ones are taken or are owners themselves. I am leaning towards the "stealing from another company" idea. Sounds rotten, but there are some good ones out there, with a little more money, they might leave. But finding the guy to replace you is different than just a climber, some one who will take ownership of his responsibilities of running your crew is a whole other animal, if either one of us find that guy, and are able to go and sell, the thoughts of success are endless! which brings us back to the problem, although I have not stopped searching, I have realized that it is not easy and will take awhile, but I refuse to take anything less. The want adds ARE a joke! All kinds of crazy's calling! Good luck with it!
Time to make the Donuts


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2010)

tree md said:


> I'm subbing for a service at the moment on a tree that two other local guys turned down. The service I am subbing for is scared of the tree. First time I have subbed for anyone in ten years. I still do my own thing with my own guys and my own equipment.
> 
> Money talks. They paid my asking price. If I can climb one without me being liable or having to haul the debris then it's worth my while to just climb it for what I would like to net on the job if it were my own.


Yup subbing can be the answer but most of these guys have control issues lol. I at 28 years don't need training, I need motivation and it comes in greenbacks not bs. I have been a sub it is harder than doing your own thing because if your like me you want to be a blessing to who your helping by making him and yourself money. I have subbed for a few and one was a member here and we did good,another was ok with the sub thing as long as you were there 100% for him. A sub is not an employee, he wanted an employee. I personally feel subbing is the best way to get quality help and if you had enough subs to pick from you could do so without being in a bind. One thing though, you are not their boss so to speak your mainly using their service to allow you to get more quality work performed at a predetermined price. Oh and expect to pay more than usual but then there is benefits to this such as: no payroll , no wc , and no emotional baggage the usual 15 per hour worker brings with him if he shows and is not hungover.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 16, 2010)

good point but you cant count on a sub on a day to day basis, cant build a crew around a sub. I am always thinking long term. Anyone on my jobs must be covered by wc also. Do you have your own wc ?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2010)

colt044 said:


> good point but you cant count on a sub on a day to day basis, cant build a crew around a sub. I am always thinking long term. Anyone on my jobs must be covered by wc also. Do you have your own wc ?



I have waiver its all I need for myself wc wont cover me anyway.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 16, 2010)

Also if a so-called sub is using my trucks/ my equipment/ doing my jobs-- then I am told he is not really a sub and I must cover that sub under my wc/ uncle sams piece and all that. or am I wrong?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have waiver its all I need for myself wc wont cover me anyway.



I would buy it if it would!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2010)

colt044 said:


> Also if a so-called sub is using my trucks/ my equipment/ doing my jobs-- then I am told he is not really a sub and I must cover that sub under my wc/ uncle sams piece and all that. or am I wrong?



That is absolutely correct I have my own gear, bucket truck,grapple truck tax id etc.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm I dont know how that would work out? I gotta go pay the bills, talk later!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 16, 2010)

colt044 said:


> Also if a so-called sub is using my trucks/ my equipment/ doing my jobs-- then I am told he is not really a sub and I must cover that sub under my wc/ uncle sams piece and all that. or am I wrong?



There are around 12 criteria that need to be met to separate the sub from the temp-employee. You can meet all 12, but if your W/C requires that the sub has his own policy, the auditor will put his fees on your payroll if he is not covered.

There are a few ways to work around that, What i will do is break my equipment rate off of my labor, and bill the labor out at an industry standard wage. 

The sub can also have a W/C policy with a self exclusion - it costs $900/yr and you get back around $600 after the audit. I've not had enough people want me to carry it to justify the expense.

Lastly, for the occasional client I will break an invoice down into separate consulting points, to include crew training in hazard recognition, climbing and rigging.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> .
> 
> The sub can also have a W/C policy with a self exclusion - it costs $900/yr and you get back around $600 after the audit. I've not had enough people want me to carry it to justify the expense.



That's what I have but never got anything back.:monkey:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 16, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> That's what I have but never got anything back.:monkey:



Did you have any employees?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Did you have any employees?



No subs had waivers, supposed to be legit here!


----------



## tree md (Aug 16, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup subbing can be the answer but most of these guys have control issues lol. I at 28 years don't need training, I need motivation and it comes in greenbacks not bs. I have been a sub it is harder than doing your own thing because if your like me you want to be a blessing to who your helping by making him and yourself money. I have subbed for a few and one was a member here and we did good,another was ok with the sub thing as long as you were there 100% for him. A sub is not an employee, he wanted an employee. I personally feel subbing is the best way to get quality help and if you had enough subs to pick from you could do so without being in a bind. One thing though, you are not their boss so to speak your mainly using their service to allow you to get more quality work performed at a predetermined price. Oh and expect to pay more than usual but then there is benefits to this such as: no payroll , no wc , and no emotional baggage the usual 15 per hour worker brings with him if he shows and is not hungover.



I have hired three members from this site as subs when I was busy. All positive experiences. I worked a couple of big jobs together with two of them but it was always my crew doing our thing and theirs doing their own thing. The definition of a sub to me is someone I don't have to babysit on the job, uses their own help and their own equipment. All of the subs I used here I very rarely even showed up on their job until it was time to pick up the check.

I have seen the guy I'm subbing for now once and that was about a five minute visit where he was fascinated over my gear. He spent about five minutes asking what this and that was, said your doing a good job and left. That's the only way I'll work for someone else. I have no problems following directions but following orders is a whole other ball of wax on any job I'm in charge of.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2010)

tree md said:


> I have hired three members from this site as subs when I was busy. All positive experiences. I worked a couple of big jobs together with two of them but it was always my crew doing our thing and theirs doing their own thing. The definition of a sub to me is someone I don't have to babysit on the job, uses their own help and their own equipment. All of the subs I used here I very rarely even showed up on their job until it was time to pick up the check.
> 
> I have seen the guy I'm subbing for now once and that was about a five minute visit where he was fascinated over my gear. He spent about five minutes asking what this and that was, said your doing a good job and left. That's the only way I'll work for someone else. I have no problems following directions but following orders is a whole other ball of wax on any job I'm in charge of.



Yes; though it is prudent to stick around long enough to see he is, who he says. If their ins declarations are in hand its a pretty sure bet they are who they say and at that point they are doing their own thing for my customers and is the way a true sub should be! It is great when pros come together, too bad it takes a disaster to have enough work for it to happen!


----------



## colt044 (Aug 16, 2010)

so pretty much what you guys are saying is sub it out or climb, or I guess put somebodys' shoes on so they can run. I did try the local classifieds- that was interesting-.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2010)

colt044 said:


> so pretty much what you guys are saying is sub it out or climb, or I guess put somebodys' shoes on so they can run. I did try the local classifieds- that was interesting-.



No it's just one option but anyone worthy of hiring is likely doing their own gig or soon will be. You may find a top notch climber that has not made it due to costs but the better ones are doing their own thing usually. I feel for you bro I know how hard it is to find dependable help. If I was close I may work a couple days a week with you or if I got slow close don't matter. I have been quite busy 3 week back log now!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 16, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> No it's just one option but anyone worthy of hiring is likely doing their own gig or soon will be. You may find a top notch climber that has not made it due to costs but the better ones are doing their own thing usually. I feel for you bro I know how hard it is to find dependable help. If I was close I may work a couple days a week with you or if I got slow close don't matter. I have been quite busy 3 week back log now!



Or,you might find a guy that started on a bowline-on-a-bight, tried a biz, went subbing (Ching!), then he hang's his hat at a place that works for him.
Jeff


----------



## tree md (Aug 16, 2010)

colt044 said:


> so pretty much what you guys are saying is sub it out or climb, or I guess put somebodys' shoes on so they can run. I did try the local classifieds- that was interesting-.



Try the classifieds here if you haven't already. I had two great climbers come work with me doing storm damage a couple of years back that contacted me through the classifieds right here on AS.

Your close enough to me that I would travel to you in a storm event. Let's see what the Winter brings. To tell the truth though, I don't mind a light schedule in the fall and Winter. I like to do a lot of hunting and a little working...


----------



## colt044 (Aug 16, 2010)

I might try here on AS. Im really busy in the fall but I love winter get to do a little RnR, hunting etc. Until it starts warming up a bit, time to rebuild trailers, fix chippers, theres always something to do.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 16, 2010)

I worked fayetteville 2 winters ago, that was a mess, we did some really good work though down in the historic district.


----------



## Matt Michael (Aug 19, 2010)

colt044 said:


> I worked fayetteville 2 winters ago, that was a mess, we did some really good work though down in the historic district.



Fayetteville, AR? I climbed 5 weeks there after that monster ice storm in the spring a year and a half ago. The place looked like tornado damage everywhere.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 19, 2010)

I might as well go off on this subject as I just hired on a top dollar pro sub to help me prune 15 small bradford pear trees. The end tally was : Me 12 Him 3. I don't know what else to say except I am really good cause I have to be and I need a ####ing drink. Not cause I did 12 ( plus pretty much chipped it all while waiting for him) but because the whole concept of the thing is extremely consternating as hell. I suppose I have to find relishment in the fact I am so dam good... still.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 19, 2010)

colt044 said:


> I might try here on AS. Im really busy in the fall but I love winter get to do a little RnR, hunting etc. Until it starts warming up a bit, time to rebuild trailers, fix chippers, theres always something to do.



You will have it hard trying to find talent this time of year.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 19, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I might as well go off on this subject as I just hired on a top dollar pro sub to help me prune 15 small bradford pear trees. The end tally was : Me 12 Him 3. I don't know what else to say except I am really good cause I have to be and I need a ####ing drink. Not cause I did 12 ( plus pretty much chipped it all while waiting for him) but because the whole concept of the thing is extremely consternating as hell. I suppose I have to find relishment in the fact I am so dam good... still.



I heard that treeman, sometimes I Think Im the only one that can get the production that I do/need on a daily basis, afraid to leave the job. Ill just keep on doin my thing. Got Bills!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I might as well go off on this subject as I just hired on a top dollar pro sub to help me prune 15 small bradford pear trees. The end tally was : Me 12 Him 3. I don't know what else to say except I am really good cause I have to be and I need a ####ing drink. Not cause I did 12 ( plus pretty much chipped it all while waiting for him) but because the whole concept of the thing is extremely consternating as hell. I suppose I have to find relishment in the fact I am so dam good... still.



Lmfao, woulda been the other way around if I were there, me 12 to your 3:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 19, 2010)

Hope you did not pay him top wages.
Jeff


----------



## fishercat (Aug 21, 2010)

*Location ain't helping you.*

I never heard anyone say they were moving to Missouri.Met a lot of folks that say they left there though.

Even in the old cowboy movies everyone had moved out west from Missouri. You guys must breed fast, You never seem to run out of folks who are leaving.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 21, 2010)

fishercat said:


> I never heard anyone say they were moving to Missouri.Met a lot of folks that say they left there though.
> 
> Even in the old cowboy movies everyone had moved out west from Missouri. You guys must breed fast, You never seem to run out of folks who are leaving.



Thats funny,Either they come from the north or the south, escaping the heat or the cold. Im at lake of the ozarks, its a beautiful area, kinda touristy- lake homes and such. Winter is really laid back though.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao, woulda been the other way around if I were there, me 12 to your 3:hmm3grin2orange:



When I bring in a guy my thoughts are to not break his tushy so I don't have to listen to him cry. When I go out to work for other guys my thoughts are to get the guy paid no matter what.
This guy is allright on TD's, I should have known better to bring him out on these pears. All I really needed was a guy to pull the hangers out of my way and I don't think he would have needed to speak English for that cause i chipped it all myself any dam way.
But this guy even cries on TD's... even when it his own job! Oh, he has got ten years on the saddle and doesn't really like pruning pears. I told him give it another ten years and he will beg to prune pears cause it was good work and good money. 
I do have to say it makes me feel good running circles over kids 12 years younger then me. Well, not really but it kinda does.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 21, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hope you did not pay him top wages.
> Jeff



Well, the kid isn't going to #### anything up and that is a big plus. I think he is ISA but that don't really mean a whole lot to me and I don't really think it means a whole lot to him.
He is " qualified" to perform which means he won't cut his twinky off with the chainsaw if I turn my back on him. I have sent him up some hazzards and he held his water so I put up with him.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 21, 2010)

Colt, Not that I'm interested or really even qualified anymore, but what are you paying your top climber? I worked line clearance in central Mo, union and all and as jorneyman trimmer I only made $10 an hour in the late 90's. I bet it's not more then $13 per hour today so if a guy left you for better wages......well that ain't saying much. Line clearance versus residential, while they both have their pros and cons, at the end of the day, you'll still burn the same amount of calories, so you don't leave one for another in hopes of a easy paycheck. Are you sure the other guy left to go do line clearance? If he didn't then he's probably just tired of tree work, if he did......well then he left for other reasons, because it sure wasn't for great pay or easy work, at least not in central Mo.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 22, 2010)

He did leave for line clearance the same company I worked with before I left for my own biz. Union line clearance good pay lots of bennies. He was being paid 20/hr. Plus all my employees get pd. holidays and 1 wk. pd. vac. per year. I also paid his health ins. Wish I could offer more but its hard. Especially if Ive got to babysit every #$%@ job! just got back from the races vroom vroom


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yea, we were Union to but last time I talked to one of my friends there he was still only making $11 something per hour as crew foreman, granted that was early 2000's. I think we were attached to KC's electric union, however we were not on their same pay scale. Do you know Eric Bradshaw, or Scott Fisher (not 100% on last name)? Eitherway, $20 per hour with health insurance is pretty good if you ask me. Good luck.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 22, 2010)

fishercat said:


> I never heard anyone say they were moving to Missouri.Met a lot of folks that say they left there though.
> 
> Even in the old cowboy movies everyone had moved out west from Missouri. You guys must breed fast, You never seem to run out of folks who are leaving.



i wanted to move there few years back. never happend. was told if they didnt know you from 3 generations back, youd never get work. also heard it was horribly humid in the summer.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 22, 2010)

*Ooops!*



colt044 said:


> Thats funny,Either they come from the north or the south, escaping the heat or the cold. Im at lake of the ozarks, its a beautiful area, kinda touristy- lake homes and such. Winter is really laid back though.



I forgot all about that area.Never been but I have heard it's beautiful.My apologies.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Aug 22, 2010)

*location*

Colt44 whats your location. My brother lives close to Springfield area. Maybe to far??


----------



## colt044 (Aug 22, 2010)

Im at lake of the ozarks pretty much in the center of the state, springfield is about 1 hr. 15 min. south down 1-44. It has been awful humid and hot this year looks like were cooling down though


----------



## colt044 (Aug 22, 2010)

Never heard of a union pay scale that low. I started out as a groundie 10 yrs. ago at 12.88/hr. made journeyman within a year at 17.68 not bad with all the bennies too.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 22, 2010)

colt044 said:


> Never heard of a union pay scale that low. I started out as a groundie 10 yrs. ago at 12.88/hr. made journeyman within a year at 17.68 not bad with all the bennies too.



Yep, it was that way in Columbia. Groundman were below 8 bucks an hour. Did you work for Nelson, Asplundh, or who? That Fisher guy I mentioned was the GF out of the Ozark region working for Asplundh.


----------



## colt044 (Aug 23, 2010)

shade tree service, If they are working on coop lines probly not union.


----------



## Texasbest (Dec 17, 2016)

lxt said:


> Dont get me wrong there are guys who can do it...BUT they avoid it like the plague, everyone wants the jobs where the wood stays, their bucket truck can perch right by the tree and the brush falls into the chipper, LOL
> 
> My team & I are usually burnt out by thursday, LOl..... the risks involved, the picky home owners, etc.. I actually have been raising my prices...and Im still getting work...I am very blessed & thankful!
> 
> ...


It is getting the home owner to understand the dangers and then they ***** when it cost them 6500 to take down a tree over 3 houses and a gas main and poerlines


----------

